# DeWalt Side Strike Chisel Really Work



## Cajunrotor

This is totally new to me…....I didn't know there was even such a thing as a "side strike" chisel. I can certainly see some applications for it so I may just have to pick one of these up "just in case".


----------



## DerekL

How well does it sharpen and hold an edge?


----------



## sIKE

Very interesting!


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting tool and good review. it's new to me also.


----------



## stefang

Is it left handed or is it meant to be held with the edge towards you thereby exposing the striking surface so you can give it a whack with your mallet held in your right hand? I've never seen one of these before either. Interesting tool.


----------



## ShipWreck

I bought one of these "Side Strikes" and I would not part with it for anything. The last house renovation I did had non dimensional framing. The 1" gouged out 14 window openings and a couple doors. *I beat the hell out* of this chisel and it still looks great. There are a few deep nicks in it right now, but nothing that a little grinding and honing cant fix. This tool easily fits into my *"must have"* because of the work I do.

Great post/review Harry.


----------



## Zinderin

I'd never heard of such a thing … so I went looking for a video:


----------

